# SRRV Classic Visa



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi folks,

I have a question re SRRV visa.

I am currently on pension and my pensions qualify me for the SRRV Classic visa.

However the organisations who pay my pension do not transfer my pension funds outside of Ireland or UK.

And it appears to state on the PRA website that I need to show proof of monthly pension remitted to the Philippines.

So my plan was to use internet banking to transfer my pension from my bank in Ireland to my credit card and then withdraw funds from my credit card to cover my expenses or to lodge into my BPI account.

Is that acceptable when applying for an SRRV application? 

I will have letters from my pension payees, duly authenticated by Philippine Consulate here as proof that I receive pensions and their amounts.

Thanks again for any advice on this.

Regards

Pat


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I would imagine that showing them your BPI statement showing regular monthly deposits equal to or exceeding the required amount would satisfy the requirement no matter how its deposited! Anyone?


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

overmyer said:


> I would imagine that showing them your BPI statement showing regular monthly deposits equal to or exceeding the required amount would satisfy the requirement no matter how its deposited! Anyone?


I hope you are right. I wonder if anyone else has an opinion on this. I have written to the PRA but they're not great at answering.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

can't you get your bank to do a standing order to remit to PH automatically ? 

That way, it can show some consistency ..

Knowing PH paperwork 'experts' / paper pushers, they sometime look into useless minor details .. like once they asked me why there is a 100 $ discrepancy between one month pay and another months' pay .. duh (That was in the PH Embassy in Singapore .. )


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Srrv*

I am not the one to answer your question; I am only interested in the answer is all. I am looking into the Human Touch SRRV.( 40 years old). I have not yet found anything about having to deposit 1500$ worth of SSDI benefits monthly into a Philippine’s bank account, only that you need to be able to prove you at least receive this amount.

SRRV-Human Touch;

“Certification of Retirement Benefits, equivalent to or more than US$1,500.00 issued by the concerned government and/or private entity authenticated by the Philippine Embassy or Consular Office”

I do see the Classic-With Pension Scheme 

Certification of Retirement benefits, equivalent to more than US$1,000.

Since I just Joined, I can't post a URL yet, but below is the pdf for the SSRV.

pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MR2 said:


> I am not the one to answer your question; I am only interested in the answer is all. I am looking into the Human Touch SRRV.( 40 years old). I have not yet found anything about having to deposit 1500$ worth of SSDI benefits monthly into a Philippine’s bank account, only that you need to be able to prove you at least receive this amount.
> 
> SRRV-Human Touch;
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. 2,

After you have made 5 posts or so you will be able to post links etc. That's good information you posted though. Those kind of visas cost an arm and a leg. If you are or ever get married to a Philippine citizen, then the cost is dirt cheap. Become a permanent resident and the cost to stay is just under $10us dollars per year.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

overmyer said:


> I would imagine that showing them your BPI statement showing regular monthly deposits equal to or exceeding the required amount would satisfy the requirement no matter how its deposited! Anyone?


I would think that you would show your deposit records from the UK, then deposit a check once a month in a Philippine Bank for use the following month. The banks in the PI typically hold your check for 28 days.. 

Another option is to contact one of the BPI offices in the UK (See attached) and see if there is a way to establish an account with them that you can transfer to from your UK bank and make the funds available in the PI?


----------

